# Here's my lisa



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Interesting Whit, you guys usually get significantly more too...

Back to the original topic of this thread,there must be something in the name "Lisa"...


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Dude! hang on to her. Fishing girls are the best!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> Dude! hang on to her. *Fishing girls are the best!*





Very good observation Ron, very true also..:lol:


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Ron Matthews said:


> It's a 16 lowe- 100hp merc, about 55mph



Yikes!:yikes: At WOT, it probably feels like 100 mph in the confines of a river.":lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

REG said:


> Yikes!:yikes: At WOT, it probably feels like 100 mph in the confines of a river.":lol:


NO.....more like 120mph.:yikes:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

REG said:


> Yikes!:yikes: At WOT, it probably feels like 100 mph in the confines of a river.":lol:


Ya! It doesn't see 6500rpm much  But Boy does It JUMP!!!!:lol:


----------

